# لكل العبقريين هنا.....جاوبوا على السوال



## vemy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلاعلى الناس العسل .......دلوقتى انا عندى سوال هو ان ازاى اتعامل مع الفيس بوك........انا عارفة اجيبه ازاى بس عايزة اعرف ازاى اعمل واحد ليا وازاى احط صور عليه او الصور دى بتيجى منين بمعنى اصح........فهموووووووووووووووووووونى الفيس بوك                              




ردوااااا عليا بقى .....بااااااااى


----------



## vemy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا بدات اتدايق .......انا لقيت 3 شافوا الموضوع ولقيتهم مشتركوش ودى اكتر حاجة :smil8: منها بليييز ردوا


----------



## H O P A (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بصي هو مينفعش الكلام كدة ممكن تكلميني علي الياهوو ميل هبعتلك صور فيها الشرح و كدة اوكي باي .....
*ممنوووووووع تحط  ايميلك فى اى مشاركه  لان ده مخالف لقوانين المنتدى ولو كررتها هتعرض نفسك للعقاب .. ده انذار اخير ليك*


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مش عارف دخلت ها الموضوع حسيت انة لعب عيال


----------



## H O P A (27 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> مش عارف دخلت ها الموضوع حسيت انة لعب عيال



اوكي شكراً و انا غلطان لما حبيت اساعد حد .....


----------



## vemy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هو ايه لعب العيال بالطبط فى الموضوع


----------



## vemy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هو غلط انى اسال على حاجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*اى مساعده تحب تقدمها تكون على صفحات المنتدى وتحت اشراف المسؤوليين مش على الياهو .​*


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> اوكي شكراً و انا غلطان لما حبيت اساعد حد .....


*مش غلطان اخى الحبيب ولا شيء *
*دى حاجة جميلة منك انك تساعد اخواتك هنا*
*بس انا شايف ان حضرتك داخل تكتب الايميل وبس مش حتى حاطط اى افادة *
*بعني انة مش من قوانين المنتدى *
*ولا انت عمرك ما بتسمع عن كلمة ممنوع وضع الايميلات؟؟*
*بلفرض انى انا كمان عايز اعرف  تاخد ميلى بلمرة ؟؟؟*
*ولا المفروض والصح انك تحط معلوماتك (لو عندك يعنى معلومات عن سؤال الاستاذة الكريمة)*
*وكلنا نستفاد منها *
*انا كنت بحكى رأيى الشخصى*
*وانا اسف علية*
*اتمنى تعرف شو بقصد *
*واسف مرة تانية *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بصي يا فيمي نصيحة مني ليكي

ابعدي عن الفيس بوك

وخليكي في المنتدى

الفيس بوك دا مش حلو وخطر عليكي لو حطيتي اسمك وصورك وايميلك فية

اسمعي كلام اختك الكبيرة

وخليكي معانا في المنتدى ودا احسن من 100 فيس بوك


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> هو ايه لعب العيال بالطبط فى الموضوع


*اختى العزيزة اسف لسوء تعبيرى ان كان ضايقك *
*بس الكلام مو موجة لأ ى حدا من الاعضاء الكرام*
*وبلنسبة لسؤال حضرتك انا حاولت اشوفلك اى معلومات *
*علشان  اقدمها لحضرتك*
*هنا ممكن تلاقى بعض المعلومات اللى  ممكن تكونى حابة تشوفيها*
*اسف بس ليا كلمة اخيرة *
*انتى اولا ليكى الحق فى السؤال *
*بس الافضل جربى تدورى فى الاول *
*وقت لما  مو بتلاقى*
*اسألى*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*واخيرا اتمنى  انكم تسامحونى  على جهلى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم واتمنالكم كل خير*​


----------



## vemy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اوكى يا فراشة


----------



## vemy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اسفة انى فهمتك غلط ومش عايزة حضرتك تدايق منى وبكرر اسفى مرة تانية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> اوكى يا فراشة


 
شطورة حبيبتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> انا اسفة انى فهمتك غلط ومش عايزة حضرتك تدايق منى وبكرر اسفى مرة تانية


*مافيش اى اسف ما بنا لأننا اخوات *
*بلذات بقى انى انا الصغير *
*شكرا لتفهمك موقفى ومبسوط لمشاركة فراشة *
*فعلا مشاركة مجدية *
*ميرسى يا فراشة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## vemy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

معتقدش انك الصغير ههههه........انا فى سنة ستة ابتدائى


----------



## H O P A (27 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *مش غلطان اخى الحبيب ولا شيء *
> *دى حاجة جميلة منك انك تساعد اخواتك هنا*
> *بس انا شايف ان حضرتك داخل تكتب الايميل وبس مش حتى حاطط اى افادة *
> *بعني انة مش من قوانين المنتدى *
> ...



*انا اسف علشان مقدرتش اتبع التعليمات لكن والله انا مكنتش اقصد حاجة انا كنت بس عايز اساعد و بأزن الله علي الساعة 12 كدة سوف اقوم بتقديم شرح لطيف للفيس بوك بالصور و اسف مرة كمان و انا من غير تقول انا اسف سامحتك .....شكراً​*


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> معتقدش انك الصغير ههههه........انا فى سنة ستة ابتدائى


*اسم الصليب عليكى*
*ربنا يحميكى ونتبارك بوجودك معانا*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> *انا اسف علشان مقدرتش اتبع التعليمات لكن والله انا مكنتش اقصد حاجة انا كنت بس عايز اساعد و بأزن الله علي الساعة 12 كدة سوف اقوم بتقديم شرح لطيف للفيس بوك بالصور و اسف مرة كمان و انا من غير تقول انا اسف سامحتك .....شكراً​*


*حبيبى الحكاية مش مستهلة اسف*
*احنا اخوات *
*وانا يا سيدى هستنى الموضوع بتاعك دة *
*شكرا ليك *
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## vemy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو انا مبحبش الكلام الكبير دة


----------



## +meriet+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا يا فيرينا احسلك تبعدى عن الفيس بوك اسمعى كلام اختك الكبيرة :d
طبعا بعد فراشة


----------

